# Our New Outback 30 Rl-s!!



## kk5fe (Mar 6, 2005)

Well, the family and I just got back from the RV show and in about two weeks, we will be coming home with our new Outback Sydney Edition model 30 RL-S!







We have been looking at TT's for about a month now which was getting tiring. Kept going back and forth between several brands and models and wasnâ€™t till the show today that we settled on the Outback. This is a jump from what we have (had?) which is a Highlander Sequoia pop-up.......
We love the floor plan and the remote control for the air and furnace is great! No more jumping out of bed on those chilly mornings to turn on the heat before getting up...... just grab the remote and turn it on.... Hmmmm is this still called camping?!?








The dealer gave us a great price and thru in an Equalizer hitch, Prodigy brake controller and two MaxAir roof vent covers for no charge. I added a slide topper and a power jack.

Now I have to get moving on the driveway addition so we have a place to put it when it comes home!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome to the group
And congrats onthe TT.
Don action


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Congrats and welcome to the frey.

Did the dealer throw in an Equal-i-zer Brand WD/sway control hitch, or an "equalizing" hitch which is another name for a weight distributing hitch. This is an important distinction, especially with a 30+' TT.

Tim


----------



## kk5fe (Mar 6, 2005)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> Congrats and welcome to the frey.
> 
> Did the dealer throw in an Equal-i-zer Brand WD/sway control hitch, or an "equalizing" hitch which is another name for a weight distributing hitch. This is an important distinction, especially with a 30+' TT.
> [snapback]26553[/snapback]​


Hi Tim,

Yes, its the Equal-i-zer hitch. He sells others (Reese etc..) but unless you demand another type for some reason, when you buy a camper from him, he puts the Equalizer hitch on.

Anyway, I would have wanted that one from everything I've been reading. Ive been driving my family crazy the last several weeks with all the homework on campers, hitches, brake controllers.........


----------



## Campfire Squad (Nov 15, 2004)

Welcome to Outbackers! action 
Congrats on the new camper.

David


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Welcome aboard and enjoy!!!

Mike


----------



## kk5fe (Mar 6, 2005)

Thanks to all for the welcome!

Hey Mike..... looks like we have more than an Outback in common. The wife and I have twins (boy and a girl) that are going to be 11 in April.









Now you know why we moved up from the pop-up!!


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Welcome to Outbackers...the 30RLS is a beauty!


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Congrats and welcome!

Better check with the neighbors before you build that driveway addition!


----------



## stapless (Feb 20, 2005)

congrats and welcome.

I've seen some who swear by the equilizer brand and others who think only a weight distribution hitch is acceptable.

my OB is going to be here in april and I haven't decided whcih to get yet. In your opinion, what is the advantage of the equil-i-zer brand?


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Congrats on the Outback









Welcome to Outbackers action

Enjoy your new TT and the forum.

Thor


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

> I've seen some who swear by the equilizer brand and others who think only a weight distribution hitch is acceptable.


The Equal-i-zer brand hitch, is a weight distributing hitch, with an intergral sway control system built right in. I don't think I have heard anyone who has every used one speak ill of it. It was between the straigt line and the equalizer for me, and I went with the Reese because my dealer sold and installed them.

Tim


----------



## kk5fe (Mar 6, 2005)

NDJollyMon said:


> Congrats and welcome!
> 
> Better check with the neighbors before you build that driveway addition!
> 
> ...


Yep.... did that already. Well, the ones that I knew would be ok with it anyway.....


----------

